# F-16 For A Friend !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just made this F-16 for a friend.

The first pic is what the sling looks like, The forks are turned around and a gypsy tie is used for securing the tubes with a tube stopper. The band must be pulled thru when stretched a lot so they can pass thru the very small hole.










I drilled out the top of the handle so lead or steel balls of 3/8" dia can be stored in the grip using a stopper in the hole so ammo wont fall out.










The last pics are of the tube attachment, a front and rear pic. The attachment may be taken apart very quickly by removing the rubber band and unwinding the thin nylon cord. These pics give a close up view of the gypsy tie and the small piece of paracord used.



















I left the handle on this sling as my friend is from Central America and he always used the hammer grip when he was growing up hunting for rabbits, iguanas and the like. I put tubing over the wire frame so if he does go to another style of shooting the rubber covered forks will feel comfortable.

wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great mods! Your friend is very fortunate


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is simple & genius. I bet he is going to love it.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

In the top photo, it looks like 2 or 3 turns of twine around the top of the grip. Is that part of a lanyard? Also what are you using for the top and bottom of the rubber fork tube coverings to obtain that nice finish? It shows up as darker shiny material in the photos.

Thanks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the ammo hole plugged with a folded piece of tubing. Inside are 35 steel 3/8 balls. I told him do not use these unless for an emergency as he has no idea where to get the steel ammo and is not a real serious slingshot guy ..yet ..LOL, LOL, LOL.., he will be shooting marbles most of the time.He does wear shooting glasses as he had issues back in Mexico and learned his lesson..










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue Raja said:


> In the top photo, it looks like 2 or 3 turns of twine around the top of the grip. Is that part of a lanyard? Also what are you using for the top and bottom of the rubber fork tube coverings to obtain that nice finish? It shows up as darker shiny material in the photos.
> 
> Thanks!


No, that is not twine, it is a few small hair bands that I use to wrap around the fork attachment as seen in those last two photos.. This keeps the wrap tight, yet I can undo it if need be other attachment methods. I put a few extra bands on his handle so he has a few in case he may need them for replacement. These little bands are very tough. Here is a pic of the little bag they come in ...They sell for about .99c per bag at your local beauty store.










On the top and bottom of the tube covering the frame is a 3/8 dia soft rubber/plastic cap that I bought at eBay. A 1/4" hole is punched in the bottom so the cap fits over the fork and then over the tubing making the end product look very professional.

wll


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

nice job on the F-16, LUCKY friend you have there, lol.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

You set him up real nice. He's gonna love that when he gets ahold of it. I'd never heard of people eating iguana before. I wonder if it tastes like alligator...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> You set him up real nice. He's gonna love that when he gets ahold of it. I'd never heard of people eating iguana before. I wonder if it tastes like alligator...


He says he doesn't like it much, but when he was young and had NO money he had to do what he had to do.

Said they are very tough to kill with a slingshot, most of the time he hit them hard till they fell from the trees and ran up to them as fast as he could and clubbed them .. he said they are tough critters.

They skinned 'um and ate the body muscles, said the tail you couldn't eat.

wll


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bravo! The thrill of a modified Daisy F16!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET. what a lucky friend you have.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very clean work. Looks very nice. He’s gonna love it!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great mods! Thanks for sharing and your friend is gonna love it I'm sure.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> You set him up real nice. He's gonna love that when he gets ahold of it. I'd never heard of people eating iguana before. I wonder if it tastes like alligator...


or possibly chicken?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Wii. Very cool mod.


----------

